# Phasmid Forum Rules



## Peter Clausen

This forum is specifically for topics on the walkingsticks of North America, including Canada, Mexico and the USA. Any species not native to these three countries or their territories should be discussed in the other Exotic Phasmids forum.

Mantidforum does not permit discussions of the transport of walkingsticks across country or state lines. Posts mentioning the transport of species across these lines will be deleted and members may be given warn points. Please familiarize yourself with the regulations in your particular state or province.


----------

